# Garlic Powder and Ground Beef



## pelagius (Apr 14, 2007)

Bacterial contamination is more likely to occur in ground beef than in cuts of beef that are not ground. 

I've heard that adding garlic powder to ground beef that is to be served rare will destroy any bacteria that are present. Is there any truth in this claim?

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to DC, pelagius.

I seriously doubt the antibacterial effects of powdered garlic.  I have no specific scientific evidence to support my claim.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to DC, I agree with Andy, where did you hear this claim ?  Enjoy this site, it's a good one !


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

pelagius said:
			
		

> Bacterial contamination is more likely to occur in ground beef than in cuts of beef that are not ground.
> 
> I've heard that adding garlic powder to ground beef that is to be served rare will destroy any bacteria that are present. Is there any truth in this claim?
> 
> Thanks


No...But Black Walnut would.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2007)

It would NOT help. Only acidity and heat would do the trick. 
BTW.... WELCOME!!!


----------



## Caine (Apr 15, 2007)

It WILL keep vampires away though.


----------

